# Rv Storage Places



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Please tell me if I am wrong in being really ticked off about this.

I pay over 60 a month to store my TT at a local Public Storage area. I have a space 10x15 right near the gate (2 spots in). I go to drop my TT off after camping last weekend and there is a big Penske truck parked in my spot. So I found someplace else in the lot to park my TT. I go there today and the response I get is, "oh ya it happens....... " I ask the guy why this happens he says "the Penske drivers just come in and drop the trucks off where ever they can." Now I'm ticked because all he says is what can I do? All I can do is apologize to you. Then he says to me "this is just as easy as me moving the truck for you and you moving your TT back to your spot." Now I am really fuming. I say to him that what really ticks me off is that I now have to hook my TT back up, get my wife and move it back to my spot. My response "Are you telling me it's that difficult to move your TT from there to here"

Am I being unreasonable to expect the area that I signed a contract for and pay for be left empty for me to use whenever I need to? Should I have been ticked or did I under react? I know sometimes I tend to get really upset over stuff I shouldn't and not upset enough over things I should be. So I figured I'd ask others on here.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it is a legitamite complaint. Could you pick up a saw horse to block your spot when your gone? Not that you should have to.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd be upset and would have ranted a lot about it.

I would also put something in it the next time or would be changing the monthly rate if it its to be a first come first serve thing.

Linda


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Where do you store your TT? For a while, ours was in Wilder at the Key Storage, for just under $50/month. We NEVER had that problem. I think I would be pretty upset as well. I will probably try to get a spot there again for the winter, but for now it's in my driveway.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

HI









I completely understand your frustration. Until last June my husband and I owned/operated/managed a self storage facility for ten years. We also had outside storage for RV's and trucks.

It never failed, someone would leave out, come back and just park wherever. Then another renter would come in and find someone in their spot.







We would always apologize to the person and assure them that the offender would be told that they had to park in the appointed spot. And, believe me the offender WAS told. If a second offense was made by the same person, we would charge them and give the "charged" amount as a discount to the offended party.

One truck driver was so bad about not parking where he was suppose to, we made him leave.

My question for you is, are the Penske trucks used at this facility rentals for the general public? If so, then the manager of this facility should have keys for the trucks and should move them if they know the rented space belongs to someone else. We had U-haul







for a bit (until they made us so mad for their ill-treatment of our customers) and these trucks were ALWAYS parked outside the gate in the parking lot. If these are rental trucks, I would make a suggestion such as this to the manager.

If the trucks are not rentals. but privately used, the manager is slightly limited on what he/she can do, other than tell the driver NOT to park there again. And, then maybe charge the driver, like we did, if they continue to park in other's spots.

All that being said, no I don't think you over-reacted. But, give the manager a chance to make it right. If it happens again, you may suggest some of the things I mentioned. If the manager can't or doesn't attempt to right the wrong, and you're that dissatisfied, I would find another facility if at all possible.

Hope it doesn't happen again.

Julie (Mrs. T)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

No, not at all out of line in my opinion. Our storage place gave us cones witha number that matches a tag on the trailer. They made it very clear that you must be in your correct spot and have the cone in front of the trailer (and occupying the spot when you are not there). So far, so good...


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

My RV storage lot has a very detailed signed contract detailing how I must maintain my alloted spot.

Given the contract specifically allocates me a specified, numbered location, I would find any case where another vehicle was parked in my paid for and contracted spot a "breach of contract" by the RV Storage company.

I pay them to assure me that my assigned spot is secure and assessible at any hour I deem fit to come or go from that spot.

Bottom line, I would hold the RV Storage company to the fire on this one.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When I pull out our motorhome I park my old LeBaron in my space. I suggested they mark the spaces (they finally did) since I was tired of coming back only to find some yahoo parked in the spot I was supposed to be in or afore mentioned yahoo parking in 2 spaces. Thankfully I know the owner and I'd go straight to him if I had a beef like what you've gone through.

I agree with Mgonzo2u, if your contract says space X and you pay on time then they are responsible for keeping space X clear.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Penske owns Public Storage. Penske driver probably figures he can park where ever he wants. His job is only to deliver rental trucks.

I bet the driver didn't know he was parking in an area you rented


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

You have a legitimate beef and hopefully you will get some ideas on how this situation can be avoided in the future.

After I pull out of my space, I place two short 2x4's on the ground at the corners of my space. The 2x4's have my name hand-painted on them; no question who rents that lot, and it's never been occupied when I return.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

That would have made me hot! I have my place with my number that I pay nearly $50 a month for. I have never had an issue with a poacher.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Absolutely your spot is your spot! We got in trouble with our storage facility for parking six inches over into the next guy's spot. He parks a pickup truck in it, so DH thought it would be ok since there was plenty of room and the other side of our TT was very tight. Won't be making that mistake again....









Jessica


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

dougdogs said:


> Where do you store your TT? For a while, ours was in Wilder at the Key Storage, for just under $50/month. We NEVER had that problem. I think I would be pretty upset as well. I will probably try to get a spot there again for the winter, but for now it's in my driveway.


We store at Public Storage behind the Florence Freedom Stadium. I was storing at a small place called Mt. Zion Storage for cheaper but I was tucked in a corner on a hill and they allowed contractors to work out of their storage garages and I could never get past all the trucks parked in the way. They rented EVERY available place they could. They are very nice people however but they live in the building and thats their income so every penny they can get they get.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Go down to the Depot and pick ya up a few of them orange construction cones and leave them at your spot. You can set them in the camper when it's there, and deploy them when you leave. Hopefully they won't get stolen by the Penske drivers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If this had happened me, the guy would have crawled under a rock until it was safe to come out. There's no excuse for...well, his lame excuses









In a perfect world, I would get two metal posts to set on either side in concrete with a big fat chain hanging between them...
And a big "NO TRESSPASSING (and this means you dude)" sign hanging on the chain

So there!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Sound like it is time to write letter to corporate HQ. Tell them what you like about the rental spot and why if this one little thing was straighten out life would be near perfect. Be firm, but I suggest calm and sugar coated approach because you really want the manager to come over to your side and get the muscle to tell the truck drivers exactly where to park. With backing from above the driver wont be able to ignore him so easily. 
Best of Luck,
Scott


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> Please tell me if I am wrong in being really ticked off about this.
> 
> I pay over 60 a month to store my TT at a local Public Storage area. I have a space 10x15 right near the gate (2 spots in). I go to drop my TT off after camping last weekend and there is a big Penske truck parked in my spot. So I found someplace else in the lot to park my TT. I go there today and the response I get is, "oh ya it happens....... " I ask the guy why this happens he says "the Penske drivers just come in and drop the trucks off where ever they can." Now I'm ticked because all he says is what can I do? All I can do is apologize to you. Then he says to me "this is just as easy as me moving the truck for you and you moving your TT back to your spot." Now I am really fuming. I say to him that what really ticks me off is that I now have to hook my TT back up, get my wife and move it back to my spot. My response "Are you telling me it's that difficult to move your TT from there to here"
> 
> Am I being unreasonable to expect the area that I signed a contract for and pay for be left empty for me to use whenever I need to? Should I have been ticked or did I under react? I know sometimes I tend to get really upset over stuff I shouldn't and not upset enough over things I should be. So I figured I'd ask others on here.


Over 60 bucks is kind of steep


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

You'd really be pissed if you were paying what we pay here in the Los Angeles area. We pay $130 a month for our old trailer - a 10 x 24 foot space, and $197 a month for our new trailer - a 12 x 25 foot space !!!
Nobody EVER better be in one of MY spaces !!

Yeah, time to get rid of a trailer, or park it someplace cheaper......


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

mons02035 said:


> Penske owns Public Storage. Penske driver probably figures he can park where ever he wants. His job is only to deliver rental trucks.
> 
> I bet the driver didn't know he was parking in an area you rented


I brought up the fact that my contract states in detail how I am suppose to maintain the site. Keep it clean, no debris etc but when I mentioned that what if that truck is leaking oil or fuel or coolant. In a week or two when there is a huge dead spot on the ground and you come to blame me what recourse do I have. So he says to me "Dude, you are reading way too into that contract."

I swear to you that I am not making this stuff up, I am not that creative.

Truth be told, I really like this spot I have and don't want to find a new place but I also don't want my spot taken all the time either. I'm gonna try the cone thing or a saw horse.[/quote]

I suggest you set up a meeting with the smart mouthed office person and have him make sure his manager is at the meeting as well. When all of you are gathered together, slam your contract down on the table and ask the smart mouth to write on the contract what he verbally told you several days ago. Yes, that would read "Dude, you are reading way too much into the contract" and then have all parties sign the amended contract.

We'll just see who the last one to blink is.

Believe you me, I would do as suggested just to see that smart @$$ canned on the spot.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Insomniak said:


> You'd really be pissed if you were paying what we pay here in the Los Angeles area. We pay $130 a month for our old trailer - a 10 x 24 foot space, and $197 a month for our new trailer - a 12 x 25 foot space !!!
> Nobody EVER better be in one of MY spaces !!
> 
> Yeah, time to get rid of a trailer, or park it someplace cheaper......


No kidding.

The family run storage lot I was using for the past 5 years was charging me only $60/month for my 10x22 spot but their lease that was good for another 5 years was just got bought out somehow by this greasy corporate scum RV storage company this month. Apparently the big corporate thug RV company strong armed the county of Orange into letting them take over the lease because they could provide more revenue to the county. Its so wrong in so many ways I can't even put it all here.

But anyway, as you would expect, said coporate scum RV company is raising my monthly storage fee from the cozy $60 month we were budgeted for all the way up to $110 starting in August for the same 10x22 spot.

In the meantime while they are fixing up the lot, we had to move our trailer for two months (June/July) onto one of their other lots. That nice maneuver is costing us a months deposit of $132, two months of $132 rent and a non-refundable $25 processing fee just for the sheer gift of being able to do business with them.

As soon as I find another option with a better price, I'm going to rip these scum a new one in person and in writing all the way up to the CEO/President all the way over to the County of Orange bribed personnel.

As you can tell, this subject is a major peeve at the moment.

<deep breath>


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd be upset, too! As stated earlier, I'd contact the owner of the lot, whomever that might be, and let them know about the shabby way they are treating you. IMHO, $60 is steep to begin with, and for that price, you shouldn't have to search for an empty spot to park your rig - and you are probably taking someone else's spot when you do that. It's a dominoe effect.

If they can't get things straightened out, I'd find another place that actually CARES if they have your business or not. This place sounds like they are pretty full and have a waiting list, because they certainly don't seem to care if they have your business or not.

I know you won't like to hear this, but I park mine behind a local body shop's building - I'm the only one there (it's a huge gravel area in an Industrial Park, about 6 blocks from my house). It is well lit and I don't have to worry about someone backing their rig into mine, etc. And all this for $20/month. I stop in about every five months and give him $100 cash. He's happy to get the money for something that's just sitting there, doing nothing.

Of course, this guy gets all my body work, as well as referrals from me. But he's the best in the area.

Mike


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Another couple of tips: Try to stay away from the larger, corporate owned storage facilities and find a "mom/pop" run one instead. As weird as it sounds, the big companies could care less about individual satisfaction.

Second tip: Are there any, reasonably close CG's? If so, ask about storing your RV there. Even if you don't see stored TTs its worth asking. You'd most likely get a cheaper rate as well.

I definitely would not put up with the things you are. They could at least waive some of the fees for all your inconveniences.


----------



## ChopperCop (Oct 2, 2005)

Simple solution...Have it towed. Its your spot and you have the right to have the vehicle towed...

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I'd have a bigger fit about the fees some of you are paying!!! I keep my TT indoors for the winter and pay 1/3 of those of you in Calif.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I pay ten bucks a month for a 10 X 40 space. (the absolute truth!) Double secure (fenced area within a fenced area). Space is reserved for the whole year but I only have to pay for it for the months that I leave it parked there. Where am I?







Ohhhhhh about 40 miles north of Dutch Harbor







Come visit but don't plan on stay'in.









Teasingly Yours,

Tripp

Now have I brightened everyone's day?


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I'd have a bigger fit about the fees some of you are paying!!! I keep my TT indoors for the winter and pay 1/3 of those of you in Calif.


Where do you store in Mich? I'm in Oakland County.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I'd have a bigger fit about the fees some of you are paying!!! I keep my TT indoors for the winter and pay 1/3 of those of you in Calif.


Nathan - I received your other email about your storage facility...thank you! Could you give me a name and number for this place? I am very interested and want to get something set up for this fall.

Thank you.

Ray


----------

